# Interlock Button On The Dash??



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

There is a switch on my dash on the right side of my steering wheel that says interlock?? What does it do? i heard it makes it so you can start the car with or with out the clutch pushed in? How do i make it to where i have to push the clutch in?(i like it better that way) :wtf:


----------



## porsche4786 (Feb 12, 2010)

If you want to start with the clutch in, don't push the button. It's only for starting the truck without the clutch. You have to press it every time before you start the truck to make it start without the clutch in.


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

It starts without the clutch in any way, without the button beinng puushed.


----------



## porsche4786 (Feb 12, 2010)

That's odd. Maybe the previous owner rewired it? Or maybe the switch is bad (stuck in "interlock" mode)?


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

I want to make it so I have to push the clutch in to start it... The switch is like a trigger, you push it and it springs back into the same spot it was in...


----------



## porsche4786 (Feb 12, 2010)

Right, the contact inside could be stuck, or possibly the previous owner did a little rewiring. Maybe pop the switch out and check it with an ohm meter? And make sure no wires have been re-routed? The haynes or chilton manual should have a wiring schematic. Or maybe the switch on the clutch is bad/rewired.


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok. Hey while I'm thinking about it, do you know about a grating sound that comes from the tranny clutch area that only makes sound when the clutch is engaged, and first through third gear, and fifth?


----------



## porsche4786 (Feb 12, 2010)

Throw out bearing? I'm not sure...


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

nope the throwout bearing would make noise with the clutch pushed in. just thought u might kno which bearing it would be. i kno it has to be one of the ones in th tranny bu im not sure which one and i dont have the moneyto fix them all.


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

porsche4786 said:


> Throw out bearing? I'm not sure...


hey i found a two wire(green and black) that run through a piece of black tube type stuff, they come from a conecter that is down by the clutch pedal. it looks a though they have been cut and twisted together. i cannot find where they came from. maybe something is missing????:waving::wtf:


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

No they just wired out the interlock on the clutch pedal. Not a good idea if you use cruise control.
there is a switch down there on the pedal, i am assuming its the clutch.


----------

